# X ,y , Knee , Screws



## dlane (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all, is it good to clean the black stuff off the travel screws and re oil them ?. they are working good just wana keep them working good I have a lot of  parts to make and don't to ware out the screws / nuts. What would you use to clean the black stuff off with ?.
I think vectra heavy/medium is what's in it , is there a better screw oil ?.
Thanks this is on a super max mill
Derrick


----------



## sidecar580 (Aug 25, 2015)

Any oil is better than no oil.....but I believe vactra is good for acme nuts and screws.
JOHN


----------



## Jeff M (Sep 3, 2015)

Derrick,
I run a bead of vactra #2 on any lead screw that I can get at when I am oiling a machine. That holds true for a lead screw on a lathe or milling machine. The bead of oil not only lubricates, but it drips off and although the screws are not clean, foriegn matter tends to drip off with the oil. It also keeps the old oil on them from leaving a resin coating on them by constantly adding fresh lubricant. If you do clean them, run a bead on them before you use them.
Just my $.02


----------

